

Build Octopress in Ubuntu Oneiric + Github + Custom Domain - yodiaditya
http://www.yodi.me/blog/2011/10/24/github-custom-domain-with-octopress-in-ubuntu-oneiric-11-dot-10/

======
rb2k_
Just a few nikpicks. Please somebody correct me if I'm completely off here:

> Remember, it will take 1 day for DNS propagation,

Usually not though...

> rvm install ruby-1.9.2-p290

> gem install bundler

> bundle install

> bundle update

Shouldn't he "rvm use" after installing 1.9.2? Also: Why bundle install and
THEN bundle update. Wouldn't you want to have the gem versions that the app
specified?

> The solution is do bundle update and rake install again.

Wouldn't the actual solution be to use "bundle exec rake install" as the error
message suggests?

~~~
yodiaditya
I will answering your question :

\- Take 1 day for DNS Propagation

It's taken from <http://pages.github.com>. It said "Remember that it may take
up to a full day for DNS changes to propagate, so be patient."

\- rvm use

I use newest rvm and it's work even without rvm use. Maybe it's execute it
after installing.

\- Why bundle install and THEN bundle update

Because Ubuntu Oneiric have newest version for liquid and rake which conflict
with Octopress.

I create ticket here about this issue :

[https://github.com/imathis/octopress/issues/243#issuecomment...](https://github.com/imathis/octopress/issues/243#issuecomment-2500094)

And it's have solved now.

Thanks for your detail correction :)

